# Cere color change



## Budgiecat2

So recently I've noticed one of my female budgies cere change. Originally it was a dark brown, but now only half of it is dark brown with the other half a lighter shade of brown with slight hints of blue. Is this normal? 
I'm also wondering why her cere turned brown and my other female budgies cere is light blue and white? :grey: :budgie:


----------



## Cody

Yes it is normal for a female to have the cere become various shades of brown, that indicates that the female is in breeding condition.


----------



## Budgiecat2

Ok, thank you!:001_smile:


----------

